# Profasi



## Jen (Mar 22, 2002)

Hi Peter 

I bet you've been asked this a thousand time before but how long does the profasi injection hang around in our bodies? And can it have an effect on a positive/negative test? I did check through the other posts but didn't find anything 

Thanks Jen


----------



## Mummyof2 (Jul 31, 2003)

I was told that it stays in your body for 10 days after et and that it can give a false positive. Hope this helps while you are waiting for an 'official' reply


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

Jen said:


> Hi Peter
> 
> I bet you've been asked this a thousand time before but how long does the profasi injection hang around in our bodies? And can it have an effect on a positive/negative test? I did check through the other posts but didn't find anything
> 
> Thanks Jen


It varies from person to person and I have seen traces up to day 15. On average it should be long gone by day 7-10.

Good luck!

Peter


----------

